# Where is the ABS fuse?



## Gripenfelter (Feb 25, 2007)

Where under the hood is the ABS relay? Anyone have a pic?

2002 Nissan Altima 3.5SE.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gripenfelter (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone have a diagram of the fuse box?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

my altima has all the names written on everything urs should 2..its more then likley under the hood..ive got a 5spd 3.5 so i dont have abs wish i could help more..call the a nissan d.ship they sould tell u in a second


----------

